
Ask HN: What is the most likely cause of fever? - covidworrier
That is, if a fever is observed, what is the most likely explanation (in the US), as of today? I&#x27;m having a lot of trouble finding data on how likely it is to be COVID-19 vs something else.
======
gregjor
The most likely cause is some kind of infection. Why on earth would you ask
here instead of looking up reputable medical sources, or consulting a doctor?
No one can diagnose over HN.

[https://www.mayoclinic.org/diseases-
conditions/fever/symptom...](https://www.mayoclinic.org/diseases-
conditions/fever/symptoms-causes/syc-20352759)

Probabilities of getting any specific infection like COVID are population
rates. They don’t predict individual cases.

